# Are these numbers okay?



## nnhood (Apr 16, 2018)

I asked for a Thyroid Panel because my primary doctor just ran a TSH by itself.

This still seems like it's lacking some numbers but this is what I got:

TSH *1.780* uIU/mL Range: 0.450 - 4.500 01
Thyroxine (T4) *6.4* ug/dL Range: 4.5 - 12.0 01
T3 Uptake *26* % Range: 24 - 39 01
Free Thyroxine Index *1.7* Range: 1.2 - 4.9

Have been feeling okay, but sometimes fatigued and leg and arm muscles sore, almost like a metabolic disorder.

Just trying to track it down... seems like I eat but it's not being absorbed properly. Have had a bunch of tests already.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello Matt! Welcome to the board!

The best tests to determine Free and unbound thyroid hormone in the blood are the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests. If your doctor won't order them they are avail online for around $60-80.

Your labs would point toward a slight thyroid deficiency, The FT-4 and FT-3 labs would confirm.


----------

